# looking for.mummy friends



## missl1

Hello im lauren im 19 with à little boy who is 2 week old today and looking for mummy friends to chat with x


----------



## MummyMana

Hey I'm mana and I have a nearly 9 month,old called Imogen :) how are you finding mummyhood?


----------



## MissR

Hi, I'm Rachel, 22 and my Not so little girl is 18 months old :) how's your LO doing? Xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Hey! Congratulations on your little boy :D


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 22, I have a 3 year old and #2 on the way. :D


----------



## Jennaxo

Hey I'm Jenna, I'm 20 and my Caleb is 17 months old. :)


----------



## ohdessy

Hey congrats! I'm Jade, 20, and my lil boy Atlas is 5 weeks old. I'm in need of some mum friends too :)


----------



## KitaaAndBump

Hey, I'm Kitaa, and my little man Dominc is 10 month old :')


----------



## mayb_baby

Welcome
I'm Lorna, 22, I have an almost 3 year old and number 2 on the way.


----------



## KatieMichhele

hey, congratulations, im Katie im 19 and have a 19 month old lg x


----------



## hippychick21

Hi,
I'm Lauren, am 20 and have a 13mo llittle girl :)


----------

